# Burnt Corpse



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey guys... Thought it was time I finally showed my buddy Frank off to the world. He was one of three "major" noob props that i did last year for Halloween. I can't remember whos tutorial I used, but I'd like to thank them over and over again.

Not only did Frank come in handy for Halloween, but Christmas as well...










He looked quite lovely hanging out of the chimney on Xmas day... and well, okay, so he lived up there pretty much until February. For being outside nearly five months he looks great, doesn't he? This is when we finally remembered to take him down. The weather proofing stuff we bought is amazing.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

pretty cool ,
he would look good on a spit over a grill


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Niiiiiiiiice... Gotta love it when props can do double duty!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I like the open mouth on the blucky.

Good work.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

> The weather proofing stuff we bought is amazing.


What weather proofing product did you use? It looks great for standing up to 2 months of winter.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I second kerryike, how about a short how-to or a material list for what you used. I really like the texturing, nice job.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

It's all about "the Stuff".



> What weather proofing product did you use?


For weather proofing I used a product called Smart Stuff that I bought from an outdoor garden store. It's for stone and statuary. I'd say you could probably find it at Lowes or some such place, especially now in the height of all the spring/summer garden junk on sale everywhere.

Frank himself is coated in Great Stuff, which was then painted. 
I managed to find the corpsification tutorial I used!

http://www.gore-galore.com/Corpsification.htm


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh yeah..... and thanks! Glad you like him.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Crispy critter! Me like!


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> It's all about "the Stuff".
> 
> For weather proofing I used a product called Smart Stuff that I bought from an outdoor garden store. It's for stone and statuary. I'd say you could probably find it at Lowes or some such place, especially now in the height of all the spring/summer garden junk on sale everywhere.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, Daddy's little corpse.

A search for "smart stuff" didn't yeild any results, but I'll keep my eyes open. There are plenty of things that I'd like to use it on...and it obviously works on plastic and so forth since it worked on your blucky.


----------

